# Where's the other SRP thread?



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

There was a thread discussing whether SRP had any abrasives or "cut" to it and it seems to have mysteriously vanished. Only just contributed it, went out for half an hour and it's gone. Anyone?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I asked for it to be deleted.

Alan W


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Fair enough, any particular reason?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I couldn't be bothered with the aggro.

Alan W


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was looking for it too, had a good photo in support of it.
Shame it went the way it did comment wise.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like I missed all the fun when I popped out then


----------



## HSimon (Jan 19, 2008)

shine247 said:


> I was looking for it too, had a good photo in support of it.
> Shame it went the way it did comment wise.


So did i.
Im back on the SRP again, and the results are great, especially topped off the EGP. Ive had some really great comments, from folk who know i like to polish, about this car, asking which expensive stuff have i used here, i smile back and say, just Autoglym :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like we missed an interesting one too...

At risk of starting it all over again, what were the main questions in the thread?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm probably a little guilty of perpetuating that the current formula of SRP has little or no cut or at least less than it used to - I read it on the internet and assumed it _*must*_ be true! 

The question remains "how much" correction can you get from SRP?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I think there is a confusion that polishing is the same as compounding. Not even a dedicated polish will remove swirls and this is highlighted in this video from Larry:






so quite how SRP does (and by hand..!) is beyond me. We all know it's important to use an IPA after any paint correction to remove residual oils and see the 'true' finish. Once you remove the fillers from SRP that will show you how good it is at any correction. Can you remove these fillers with just IPA...?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Autoglym said:


> Sounds like we missed an interesting one too...
> 
> At risk of starting it all over again, what were the main questions in the thread?


I'll send you a copy of the original Thread.

Alan W


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have long thought that SRP is, in fact, very, very good at cleaning paint and this can give the false impression that it has corrected the paint to some degree.

I say this because you can use SRP to good effect on older paint, then when the SRP has dissapeared a month or two down the line, the paint still looks considerably better than it did pre-SRP, but as a result of good paint cleaning rather than abrasive polishing.

Just my two pence worth - might be total rubbish, but that's what i think happens. I don't think that SRP has any real amount of "cut", but the combination of paint cleaners and very very light abrasion work together very well and the glaze / sealant part is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

SRP works mainly by using fillers, but several years ago Dave KG did a test and suggested that it did in fact display some limited degree of cut (he posted some fairly high magnification images which clearly showed the edges of the scratches had been rounded off, not simply filled in). 

I would take the opinions of Dave KG over the opinions of almost anyone here nowadays


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Mugwump said:


> SRP works mainly by using fillers, but several years ago Dave KG did a test and suggested that it did in fact display some limited degree of cut (he posted some fairly high magnification images which clearly showed the edges of the scratches had been rounded off, not simply filled in).
> 
> I would take the opinions of Dave KG over the opinions of almost anyone here nowadays


The thing to remember, as I posted in the old thread, is SRP used to contain abrasives years back in it's original formula but it's since changed and AG have confirmed it contains no abrasives at all now. However, others have mentioned a slight degree of "cut" to it so maybe that's down to the mineral oils used in it's formulation.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

...and of course the pad itself has cut, even by hand. One of the most 'fun' corrections I have done was an old blue MR2 that was 90% corrected with a finishing pad and water....

Its a shame if SRP has lost all the abrasive content though, as it used to make a great 1-step tidy up on cars. Luckily I have several old bottles from years ago that have sat in the back of my cupboard and will definitely be any 'old' formula. Still works great


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> The thing to remember, as I posted in the old thread, is SRP used to contain abrasives years back in it's original formula but it's since changed and AG have confirmed it contains no abrasives at all now.


Back at the time, the old formula SRP wasn't 'supposed' to have abrasives in it either 

It is indeed a shame if the current formation has been softened - but it has been pretty much the best all round cleaner/polish/filler for a modest budget for a long time.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> The thing to remember, as I posted in the old thread, is SRP used to contain abrasives years back in it's original formula but it's since changed and AG have confirmed it contains no abrasives at all now.


Did we?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Going to use srp followed by hd wax on a black discovery on Saturday, looking forward to it!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Experimented with SRP several months back on an old car. I used a DA and cutting pad, just applied some pressure as Alan mentioned in his original post and this was the initial result after one hit.
There were some very deep scratches on this car which were reduced just in line with what Alan had tried to explain. They must have been reduced in depth otherwise SRP leaves all other glaze type products in the shade because this car had never seen any polishing since new in 2000. I know the gentleman at Forensic Detailing suggests it is mineral oil that may cut somewhat but I believe the pad has an effect and with a rotary it gets better. Anyway, that is my experience and this is what I would have put in the original thread. SRP is a top product.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Autoglym said:


> Did we?


According to John on the Forensic Detailing Channel you did (20:05):






Please feel free to clear up any confusion once and for all - does SRP contain purpose built abrasives or not?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shine247 said:


>


That's a great photo and just goes to show what superb results can be achieved with SRP. 

Does it really matter if SRP has 'abrasives', or not, when the improvement in the paint finish is that good? 

Thanks for posting shine247. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

was it done by hand or DA or rotary.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DA - Have a read of Post 19 by shine247. 

Alan W


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Alan W said:


> DA - Have a read of Post 19 by shine247.
> 
> Alan W


mb1 does not read the posts and probably not at all interested in quality job done by shine247 but just wants to **** about bumping up old threads.
Look back at his recent posts and you will see he is doing it for the sake of it.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alan W said:


> DA - Have a read of Post 19 by shine247.
> 
> Alan W


Thank you Alan. Bit strange this thread getting revived but at least there is one positive. What you stated in your original post and what we knew is SRP has some cut that has been confirmed by AG since I did the above test. I have since tried the popular alternative which is very good but on the rare occasion I need an AIO, SRP would be the one.


----------

